# Controlar velocidad de motor AC



## tron (Abr 18, 2009)

saludos

quiero que el motor de mi ventilador industrial (200W) gire màs lento. talvez a un 50%

utiliza una fase a 120Vac, por lo tanto reostatos y resistencias no sirven...
necesito variar la Frecuencia, o bien, modificar la curva senoidal de la red comun (duty cycle).
se me ocurre una idea loca:


idea:
que pasa si utilizo un diodo en serie con la alimentacion del motor?
de esta forma, elimino la mitad del voltage (la parte negativa) y por ende solo dejo pasar la mitad de la potencia y sigo utilizando 60 Hz

esto es correcto? por favor digan al menos si o no... =)


----------



## zaiz (Abr 18, 2009)

Qué te parece si haces la prueba y nos comentas cómo resultó.


----------



## tron (Abr 18, 2009)

con gusto hare la prueba, justo ahora estoy armando la proto

pero... estas seguro que no va a descomponer algo?

prefiero esta vez "apretar el boton" sin tener que esconderme por si algo fuera a explotar


pero.... con esto ya no hay corriente alterna, no se supone que la necesito para hacer funcionar el motor?


conocen este diagrama?

http://www.unicrom.com/cir_dimmer_cntrl_motor.asp

que tan confiable es?


----------



## mabauti (Abr 18, 2009)

poniendo un diodo tendras un voltaje rectificado, lo cual es CD; pudieras dañar el motor


----------



## zaiz (Abr 19, 2009)

Depende del tipo de motor:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/reduccion-velocidad-motor-ac-19081/

"Reduccion de velocidad de un motor ac"


----------



## micho300 (Abr 19, 2009)

tu motor es un mitja o motor de jaula d ardilla?  o es un motor tipo universal?
si  es un mitja  y le pones un diodo no creo que arranque  y menos que funcione porque igual le mandas 60hz y con el diodo solo  le das media onda....mejor no recomendable
pero si es un motor universal funcionara bien


----------



## tron (Abr 19, 2009)

"Si querés disminuir la velocidad de un motor a Inducción primero fijate que sea de capacitor permanente donde el bobinado de arranque permanentemente posee corriente y no se desconecta y luego existe un circuito electrónico de cruce por cero que se regula la velocidad mediante potenciometro, diac, triac y dos o tres condensadores de poliéster. (es el que se usa para los ventiladores de techo que se llaman dimmer. muchos saludos."


Como puedo saber estas características? es un motor de un ventilador, estoy casi seguro que es de inducción, pero no se nada de su etapa de arranque. 

http://www.unicrom.com/cir_dimmer_cntrl_motor.asp

pensaba usar esto, pero no lo queiro dañar, sugerencias?


----------



## micho300 (Abr 22, 2009)

hola.....ya hise la prueba de ponerle un diodo....y adivina.?
no puede arrancar....el motor gira lento  muy lento como 1 vuelta en 4 segundos.y sumba (como mosca enredada  que tiene encima  una  araña hambrienta) .,,,,le ayudo con la mano pero ni asi arranca....
otra cosa que hise fue  arrancarlo normal (sin el diodo) y cuando alcnazo su velocidad normal le desconecte y lo volvi a conectar con el diodo...y si funcionabapero no tenia mucha fuerza..
en conclusion la tecnica del diono no sirve para motores de induccion.

chau


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2009)

JAJA Claro que no sirve la técnica de díodos , pero muy bueno que hayas hecho la prueba ! Eso es para motores universales de carbones (taladros , aspiradoras , licuadoras , amoladoras)

200 W es un motor chico , sólo si tiene capacitor de trabajo del tipo al aceite podrías regularle la velocidad (cómo te dijo TRON).

Hacé una prueba sencillita , ponele una lámpara de 200W en seria , fijate que pasa y contanos


----------



## tron (Abr 25, 2009)

muchas gracias por su ayuda

tengo la información de la placa del motor, dice:
"Motor monofásico c.a. abierto a prueba de goteo arm.56/ arranque por capacitor/con prot. termico"

como se regula la velocidad de uno de estos?
talvez con un triac?
gracias!


----------



## Cacho (Abr 25, 2009)

Ockham planteó en el siglo XVI una corriente filosófica que dice (poco más o menos) que la solución más simple suele ser la más acertada. Sólo si esa no funciona hay que complicar el asunto.



			
				DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Hacé una prueba sencillita , ponele una lámpara de 200W en serie , fijate que pasa y contanos


Esa es la solución más simple. Sólo si no anda probá con triacs y demás componentes más complejos.
Más aun, podés poner distintas potencias en el portalámparas y tenés un control de varias velocidades.

Saludos 

Edit: Se me dieron vuelta las letritas en el siglo. William of Ockham (Guillermo de Occam) y su _Navaja de Ockham_ son del S. XIV, no del S. XVI. Perdón.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2009)

Gracias Cacho , y es cierto , si lo de la lámpara funciona , podemos empezar con inductores y/o Triasc   .

Saludos !


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 26, 2009)

Ten en cuenta que si le estas bajando velocidad anulas "si la tiene" la refrijeracion....por lo que el motor se _recalentará_  a medio plazo.

Saludos.


----------



## tron (Abr 26, 2009)

si, estoy consciente del posible sobrecalentamiento y pensaba usar un ventilador de computadora para ayudar a ventilar el ventilador, haha que ironia.

bien, hare la prueba con uno o dos focos de 100W a ver que pasa


----------



## mabauti (Abr 26, 2009)

toma las debidas precauciones tron


----------



## tron (Abr 30, 2009)

ok, hice la prueba de poner un foco en serie con el ventilador...

resultado:
se enciende el foco y se apaga el ventilador

conclusion:
el foco tiene demasiada resisitencia y el ventilador muy poca

solucion:
usar un foco de mayor potencia
solucion 2:
que les parece la idea de usar un dimmer? de esos para las lamparas y luces?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2009)

JEJE La prueba con lámparas es más segura , si te animás probá con el dimmer.

Podés probar de ponerlo al máximo antes de conectarlo , que sería la condición normal del motor , y bajando de a poco... "atenti piace"   ! ! !


----------



## tron (Jun 21, 2009)

hice el experimento con el dimmer

lo ajuste a su maxima (es decir 100%) y luego encendi el motor, sin embargo por tratarse de un ventilador grande hubo un fuerte consumo al principio (arranque) y una de las vias del dimmer voló...
la arregle y le agrege un bypass hecho con un switch para encender el motor "por fuera" y luego ya dimmearlo, pero no funciono... el dimer ya no regula nada!
probablemente se quemó antes... =(
la pregunta es: puedo usar un dimmer con cargas inductivas?
alguein ya lo hizo?
no quiero quemar otro dimmer en vano
saludos!


----------



## mana1612 (Jun 22, 2009)

En principio el dimmer debe funcionar, a lo mejor no tendra una respuesta proporcional con el recorrido del potenciometro con respecto a la velocidad del motor pero eso se ajusta.
Generalmente los triac que vienen en estos circuitos soportan cargas resistivas hasta 400 watt para 220 volt sin disipador y no mas de 300VA para cargas inductivas, quizas el triac de tu dimmer llego al limite y si quemo la pista...   debe haber una corriente importante de arranque, deberias saber de cuanto es la corriente de arranque para colocar el triac correcto. En serie con un foco 200watt no se movia? ni ayudandolo un poco?


----------



## tron (Jun 22, 2009)

tienes razon en que el triac pudo haberse quemado, segun esto soportaba 800watt (es decir casi 8A@110V)

pero al arrancar el motor utilizo muuucha mas corriente, talvez debo comprar un dimmer mas "pro"

el experimento con el foco no sirvio, pero fue mi culpa por utilizar un foco de 100W, en vez de 200 o 300W, pero creo que necesitaria como 500 o 600W para reducir la velocidad un poco y el consmo en energía se queda igual (no es muy ecológico).


----------



## mana1612 (Jun 24, 2009)

Realmente es mucha la corriente de arranque entonces, tarda mucho en llegar a la velocidad final? digo si no se ve pesado o medio engranado?
En esta pagina hay unos modelos de reguladores para que te des una idea de los valores de corriente, potencia, el tamaño del triac y disipadores; hasta se le suele colocar un inductor en serie (bobina de choke) a la carga como para amortiguar el arranque.
http://www.pysel.com.ar/informes/información_controles/información_controles1.htm
http://www.pysel.com.ar/informes/información_controles/información_conexion2.htm

hay que tener en que para controlar grandes potencias se requiere circuitos mas complejos y por ende mas costosos


----------



## checho5123 (Jun 24, 2009)

soy un novato en esto de la electroncia comparado con la mayoria del foro, pero tengo una idea.

En mi clase de electronica de potencia, hicimos algo que podria servirte, se llamaba circuito de control por angulo de fase, si les interesa puedo explicar brevemente como trabaja y tengo un diagrama que puede servirte como guia, saludos


----------



## cristian_elect (Jun 26, 2009)

Eso del dimmer que se malogra con el motor,  le falta una protección que hace que el motor arranque siempre al mínimo y se incrementando un tiempo relativamente corto hasta que alcance su valor de velocidad y se desactiva esta protección al terminar su trabajo.


----------



## tron (Jul 5, 2009)

cristian_elect, puedes explicar mas tu idea?
como ya he mencionado la placa del ventilador dice:
Motor monofásico c.a. abierto a prueba de goteo arm.56/ arranque por capacitor/con prot. termico

al conectarlo suena un poco diferente por aprox 1 seg y justo despues llega a su velocidad nominal suena "normal".

como funciona un ventilador de techo? acaso tiene varios embobinados? o en la caja se encuentra el controlador?


----------



## sk8federico (Sep 28, 2011)

Buenas, saben si el circuito propuesto en http://www.unicrom.com/cir_dimmer_cntrl_motor.asp sirve para una fresadora bosch? el modelo es Bosch Gkf 600 200V 600W. Gracias de antemano, me hice lio con eso de los motores de escobilla, de jaula de ardilla, universales.
Saludos!.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2011)

sk8federico dijo:


> Buenas, saben si el circuito propuesto en http://www.unicrom.com/cir_dimmer_cntrl_motor.asp sirve para una fresadora bosch? el modelo es Bosch Gkf 600 200V 600W. Gracias de antemano, me hice lio con eso de los motores de escobilla, de jaula de ardilla, universales.
> Saludos!.



¿ Y que tipo de motor posee tu fresadora ?


----------



## sk8federico (Sep 29, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y que tipo de motor posee tu fresadora ?



Fogonazo,
No se como revisar eso, se puede hacer sin abrir la fresadora?? Talvez provando con 12V CC podria sacar alguna conclision, no?
La fresadora es esta:
http://www.bosch.com.ar/ar/ferramentas-profissionais/produtos/fresa/gkf-600.asp
Gracias!

Muchachos,
Hable con el soporte bosch y me confirmaron que es un motor del tipo universal.
Me dijeron que justamente la maquina gira a 30.000 rmp y que esto le sirve para refrigerarse.
Me podrán recomendar algo en el foro? Cual es el modo de controlar las rmp mas efectivo para este tipo de motores?
El técnico de bosch me recomendó, ya que en mi sistema voy a usar una aspiradora, sacar una linea de ah para refrigerar la maquina.

Gracias!


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 29, 2011)

tron dijo:


> como funciona un ventilador de techo? acaso tiene varios embobinados? o en la caja se encuentra el controlador?



Los ventiladores si no me equivoco tienen un trafo con varios rebobinados y voltajes ascendentes hasta 220 VAC, por ejemplo 100, 130, 160, 180, 220.... saludos


----------



## sk8federico (Sep 29, 2011)

Ya tengo el diseño en eagle, cuando lo tenga probado lo comparto.
Al margen me surgio una duda, de cuantos wats deberían ser las resistencias?, y los capacitores  de cuanto voltaje?
Sigue la duda si el esquema de: http://www.unicrom.com/cir_dimmer_cntrl_motor.asp sirve para un motor universal.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2011)

sk8federico dijo:


> .....Hable con el soporte bosch y me confirmaron que es un motor del tipo universal.
> Me dijeron que justamente la maquina gira a 30.000 rmp y que esto le sirve para refrigerarse.
> Me podrán recomendar algo en el foro? Cual es el modo de controlar las rmp mas efectivo para este tipo de motores?
> El técnico de bosch me recomendó, ya que en mi sistema voy a usar una aspiradora, sacar una linea de ah para refrigerar la maquina.
> ...



Si es motor universal se puede controlar con un dimmer
Si te parece que se recalienta, cosa que no creo que ocurra, puedes agregar un ventilador externo que inyecte aire dentro del motor de la máquina.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 30, 2011)

¿Ese circuito no llevaba un diac?
Así sin mas nunca lo vi


----------



## sk8federico (Sep 30, 2011)

Compre resistencias de 1W y capacitores de poliester de 400V, ven correctos estos valores? no quiero hacer explotar nada, jaja.
Si funca bien subi el PCB.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2011)

sk8federico dijo:


> Compre resistencias de 1W y capacitores de poliester de 400V, ven correctos estos valores? no quiero hacer explotar nada, jaja.
> Si funca bien subi el PCB.
> Saludos.



Tiene razón Scooter, ese dimmer no me simpatiza mira este otro esquema.


----------



## sk8federico (Oct 3, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tiene razón Scooter, ese dimmer no me simpatiza mira este otro esquema.



Mmm, ya habia comprado los componentes y tenia la plaqueta diseniada para armarlo el finde.
Consulta por este nuevo esquema. hay que modificarlo algo para usarlo a 220V 60Hz ?
Gracias!


----------



## sk8federico (Oct 5, 2011)

*PROYECTO1*
Comparto el diseño del circuito sugerido en:
http://www.unicrom.com/cir_dimmer_cntrl_motor.asp

*******
*PROYECTO2*


sk8federico dijo:


> Mmm, ya habia comprado los componentes y tenia la plaqueta diseniada para armarlo el finde.
> Consulta por este nuevo esquema. hay que modificarlo algo para usarlo a 220V 60Hz ?
> Gracias!



Subo el PCB para este diagrama también, como el anterior estan todos los archivos dentro del zip en 600dpi.
Comenten si lo probaron o si ven algo raro, esta bien el sentido del DIAC ? tiene polaridad?


#########

Todavía no lo arme ninguno de los dos pero las pistas son correctas y algunas personas dijeron que funciona bien.
Adjunto todo comprimido porque me limita la resolución, las imágenes están en 600dpi.

La placa esta pensada para ser sujetada con 4 tornillos en sus esquinas, agregue un portafusible y bastante espacio para el disipador (adjunto foto del modelo de disipador para el que pensé la placa dentro del zip).
La única duda siguen siendo las resistencias, si esta bien que sean de 1W.
Saludos!
Federico.


----------



## sk8federico (Dic 8, 2011)

Bueno, agrego informacion al tema.
Arme el circuito comentado en el post anterior como Proyecto1 basados en el esquema de:
http://www.unicrom.com/cir_dimmer_cntrl_motor.asp
Los resultados:
Probando con un minitorno se nota que varia perfectamente la velocidad unicamente cuando el minitorno no esta al maximo, cuando el minitorno esta al maximo la valocidad no varia absolutamente nada, lo mismo pasa con 2 minitornos de distintas marcas, y probanco con una fresadora bosch de 30.000rpm tampoco se notan variaciones de velocidad.
Probe reemplazando el potenciometro por uno de 500K y el capacitor (C2) por uno de 47nf, supuestamente encargados de disparar el triac y sigue pasando lo mismo.
Alguna idea o algo para aportar?

Gracias!


----------



## Rigeliano (Dic 8, 2011)

Debiste de probar primero el propuesto por fogonazo, yo hice uno muy parecido si no es el mismo y me dio muy buenos resultados.


----------



## sk8federico (Dic 8, 2011)

Ya tengo los componentes, mañana lo armo el otro esquema, igual debería andar este tambien, es muy rqro. 





Rigeliano dijo:


> Debiste de probar primero el propuesto por fogonazo ya que yo hice uno muy similar si no es el mismo y me dio muy buenos resultados.


----------



## cmontoya (Jun 2, 2012)

Hola
Disculpen que referencia de triac y diac  puedo utilizar  para un motor de 6A


----------



## Rigeliano (Jun 2, 2012)

con un BT138 de 12A alcanza y sobra pero debes de ponerle una Red de Snubber, el diac es genérico.


----------



## SURbyte (Jun 2, 2012)

Amigos deberíammos ser mas precisos a la hora de exponer un problema.
Leo muchos mensajes en los que falta precisión al exponer el problema.

Lean la bibliografía sobre variadores de velocidad para motores de AC. 
Existen muchos tipos de motores de AC. 
No es lo mismo variarles la velocidad a un motor jaula de ardilla, a otro con rotor bobinado, etc. 
Existen grandes opciones de ATMEL, Freescale, Microchip, IR.
De ultima pueden usar un AC/AC chopper que permite dimmerizar con bajo contenido armónico.
acá tienen un buen ejemplo.
http://www.st.com/internet/com/TECH...AL_LITERATURE/APPLICATION_NOTE/CD00091944.pdf

Claro que requiere programacion de un microcontrolador, pero es facil lograrlo.
Solo deben respetarse los dead time de los igbt/mosfet utilizados para que no conduzcan cruzadamente.


----------



## cmontoya (Jun 14, 2012)

Rigeliano dijo:


> con un BT138 de 12A alcanza y sobra pero debes de ponerle una Red de Snubber, el diac es genérico.


que significa ponerlo en Red de Snubber????


----------



## powerful (Jun 14, 2012)

cmontoya, tienes un motor de 6A nominales, cuando se te trabe o sobrecargue te pedira más amperaje , te recomendaría un triac de 16A , si te alcanza para uno de 25A mucho mejor , sería suficiente a 400V(para110Vac) y 800V(para 220Vac) , la red snubber( R-C en serie , colocado en paralelo con el triac, entre A1 y A2) la puedes ver en el datasheet del triac y es necesario porque manejas carga inductiva . También tienes la opción de colocar triac snubberless , son más difíciles de encontrar y algo más caros.


----------

